# Looking for common 2.5L issues



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm picking up an '06 Rabbit on Thursday. Pretty happy to get it as I've been wanting one to replace my '96 2.0L Jetta for a daily driver (after 250K, it's time to pass it down). It is the base model 2dr with a 5 speed. I've looked at the FAQ/DIY and searched a little. If there are any common issues with this engine, I'd appreciate a couple of search terms. If there is anything radically different with this engine compared to the 2 ABAs I have (aside from a fifth cylinder and a bunch more horses!), please give me a heads up. Thanks for any info! 

BTW: The PO tells me the coils were changed. 

Also, if there is an acceptable plug to replace the stock NGK plug ($13+??), please suggest it! 

And, are people really stretching timing chains at well under 100K?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

2.5L is nothing at all near an ABA. 100% new motor, like NO othervw/audi has ever made 

IMO, its the most solid motor vw has out right now. most people have NO issues with thier cars. 
-some people have coil pack issues-most vw's did. 
-VERY VERY few early 2.5 people said that they had timing skip. but thats maybe 2-3 that i've heard of and then rummors travel. 

over all i love mine. also in the shop....we work on 2.0T a lot but NEVER had a 2.5L in for repairs, just upgrades and maintance


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks! That's the reason I've been eyeing this car for 4 years-bulletproof engine and trans.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

The sound of the 5cyl is great and very reliable. Just use OEM plugs - it's been covered a few times in here. Great choice, OP!


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

When i still worked for VW the 2.5 had been out in the jetta for almost 3 year and i only saw a small handfull come in for check engine lights. Those were all coolant temp sensors and coils. If you have a vw and it doesnt need temp sensor or coils something is wrong with your vw :laugh:. Other then that just oil changes and one lady that kept hitting potholes and bending wheels lol.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Glad to hear it! When the New Jetta first came out ('05.5), I got to drive a loaner. I knew then that I'd like to have a car with this engine. Plenty of pep, nice rumble as noted above, and it would be in a solid car. The fact that the car was built in Germany is an added bonus. 

Guess I'll suck it up and get $50+ worth of NGK plugs here soon. Getting ready for the 40K service already...


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

FL 2.0L said:


> Glad to hear it! When the New Jetta first came out ('05.5), I got to drive a loaner. I knew then that I'd like to have a car with this engine. Plenty of pep, nice rumble as noted above, and it would be in a solid car. The fact that the car was built in Germany is an added bonus.
> 
> Guess I'll suck it up and get $50+ worth of NGK plugs here soon. Getting ready for the 40K service already...


 Yeah $50 seems like alot for spark plugs but definatly one of the things you want to spend money to get the right ones, has such a huge part in the way a car runs and in the long run every 40k miles 50 isnt that bad.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

OEM plugs are the way to go..there was a guy selling "tune up kits" (plugs, filters) cheap in the Classifieds a while back..check on that. Automotive engineers spend a ton 'o time and $$$'s on testing to match plugs with engines..unless a plug maker can show you test data on your EXACT motor..all their claims are nothing by hype...and having the wrong plugs can really cause issues..just not worth messin with plugs..unless you turbo the motor or some other radical changes...With unleaded gas, plugs last so long now...the cost spread over all that time..peanuts!:thumbup:


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Gonna order plugs now.

Got the first oil change done. Pretty easy. The 74/76 15 sided filter cup didn't grab the filter. Get the 14 sided one, or use a strap wrench (worked for me!) I'll keep the one I got for my ABA filters. Resetting the service indicator wrench worked like this for me:
1) Press 0.0 on the right side of the cluster and hold it
2) Put the key in the ignition and turn to ON. The wrench should be illuminated (I never saw "SERVICE NOW.")
3) Press and release the minute adjust on the left side of the cluster.
4) Release the 0.0 button

Thanks for the help! I loved driving it the first day!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

congrats!!

when i did my oil change, i went through the same thing..! i had to get the strap wrench...


----------



## PVMKV (May 20, 2010)

My 07 Rabbit got 70000 miles on it now with no major problem. The only problem I have was the smaller radiator fan stopped working at around 68000 miles, but it was covered by warranty.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> congrats!!
> 
> when i did my oil change, i went through the same thing..! i had to get the strap wrench...


OMG, I went through 3 of those cup thingies before I got one that would work. I'd highly recommend the strap one.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Funny! Nothing like getting back from the parts store with the "right" parts and finding out otherwise!


----------

